# 2015 Morbid Enterprises



## awokennightmare

For anyone who is attending the Halloween and Part Expo this year. If you have any pictures of new props from Morbid Enterprises, please share them with those of us who were unable to attend. Thank you in advance!


----------



## thepropfinder

Hi, I have a brief video of morbid and distortions props


----------



## Jottle

Halloween asylum has a few videos on their facebook page that show some of the Morbid/Morris Costumes props in action. I love the new Mannequin prop.


----------



## lbc

Haunt Former on Youtube did a preview of Morbid's 2015 catalog and Morbid posted it to their Facebook page.

Here is a link to the catalog:

http://www.morbidenterprises.com/wp-content/uploads/catalog/morbid2015.pdf


----------



## SPOOKMART

Their website isn't very good. I noticed that of late a lot of very big players have the worse websites. If I remember right their website was last updated 2 years ago?


----------



## 22606

Thanks, lbc. Morbid have some amusing new items coming out. These are definitely some of my favorites:


----------



## SPOOKMART

holy magic mushrooms batman! They're not showing this on their website? I really think some companies are doing away with dot com and just creating a facebook page/social media presence. You can add a store app on facebook and sell direct.


----------



## SPOOKMART

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bUxkH7Ch10


----------



## 22606

SPOOKMART said:


> holy magic mushrooms batman! They're not showing this on their website?


They really should be, although some companies are terrible as far as updating their websites. If you click on the link that lbc posted, the catalog shows those (and much more).


----------



## SPOOKMART

Oh thanks. I didn't see it. This message board is hard to read with the grey on black. Put it this way that link I do not see on their website and they didn't send me one either. I did order from them before and it was a rather large one. I like many of their things too.


----------



## lbc

Haunt Former listed a retail site for Morbid in his YouTube description. That site doesn't show the 2015 items, but it has markdowns on the 2014 items.

https://www.shopmorbid.com

When I first clicked on the sight I got a popup with a 20% off first order offer. I was emailed the code FX20, but It may not still be active.


----------



## Guest

The coupon is fx20 if anybody wants to try it. The site accepts the code but doesn't deduct it from the final total. Awesome site though as the sale prices are way less than other sites selling their stuff before the discount.


----------



## halloween71

all I pull up is the 2012 catalog


----------



## 22606

lbc said:


> When I first clicked on the sight I got a popup with a 20% off first order offer. I was emailed the code FX20, but It may not still be active.


When I attempted to visit the site, whether by clicking the link or typing it myself, what I got was "This Connection Is Untrusted." Anyone else?


----------



## lbc

Use the link:

http://www.morbidenterprises.com/wp-content/uploads/catalog/morbid2015.pdf


----------



## 22606

lbc said:


> Use the link:
> 
> http://www.morbidenterprises.com/wp-content/uploads/catalog/morbid2015.pdf


I meant the 'shopmorbid', but thanks


----------



## lbc

Sorry, I thought you couldn't get to the 2015 catalog. I just tried ShopMorbid and was also forwarded to MorbidEnterprises site. Hopefully this is temporary. Maybe they are updating for 2015.


----------



## Jottle

lbc said:


> Sorry, I thought you couldn't get to the 2015 catalog. I just tried ShopMorbid and was also forwarded to MorbidEnterprises site. Hopefully this is temporary. Maybe they are updating for 2015.


The shopmorbid site appears to be completely down right now. It doesn't even forward to anything when I try the link.


----------



## lbc

Their Facebook page says that they are located in Worcester, Massachusetts. Maybe it's a weather related problem.


----------



## lbc

ShopMorbid.com replied to a question on Facebook about why their site was not up:

"We decided to take the site offline. It was a test for us and we appreciate everyone's support."


----------



## lbc

Morbid Enterprises posted videos of their Feral Fuzzy Bears and Annimated Upsidedown Hanger Clown on their Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/morbidenterprises


----------



## lbc

Morbid posted a video of their Animated Evil Twins on their Facebook page.


----------



## EvilDog

lbc said:


> Morbid posted a video of their Animated Evil Twins on their Facebook page.


I need to check them out.


----------

